# Vail Whitewater Race Series



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

cool


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for putting this on Cory and Sean !!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*see you tomorrow!*

Hope to see everyone on Tuesday for the "Best Trick" comp.

Kayakers, Rafters & SUPers welcome!


----------

